# look at what i just got for $10.00



## clayservant (Nov 9, 2016)

I just got back from a thrift store near my house and this is what i got , a complete double star lower parts kit with extra parts.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2016)

Ill give ya fit-teen fer it.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 10, 2016)

That's a deal!
Now go back next week and ask where the upper parts kit is


----------

